# Terraria



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2011)

http://www.terraria.org/

Anyone going to get it when it comes out? I like the look of it. Will probably get it.



Spoiler













Discuss.


----------



## Owen (May 1, 2011)

I'm definitely getting it. Looks kinda like Minecraft, one of my favorite games.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2011)

I'm definitely getting it. Looks kinda like Minecraft, one of my favorite games.

Are you gonna try and make a house out of workbenches?


----------



## ianography (May 1, 2011)

Looks really fun, but a lot like Legend of Zelda at some parts... anyway, I might get it.


----------



## Owen (May 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Are you gonna try and make a house out of workbenches?



Of course. I hope you can do it in Terraria.


----------



## Xnx (May 1, 2011)

My mind just went over the experience I had with Minecraft.

Minecraft:
What, some blocks only? Are you kidding me? Watch a video... Watch another video... Watch yet another video... MUST... PLAY...THIS.

Terraria:
What, 2d? Minecraft in 2d? Are you kidding me? Watch a video... Watch another video... Watch yet another video... MUST... PLAY...THIS.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 16, 2011)

Released today. I just bought it. Its bleh.


----------



## Owen (May 16, 2011)

Okay. I'll wait for my brother to buy it then, and play it for free.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 16, 2011)

I have a server on it now.

IP address is 82.8.205.106


----------



## Owen (May 16, 2011)

Are there crafting tables, and if so, can you build with them?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bump.



Spoiler


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got myself a star of fury.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Just got myself a star of fury.


 
Ugh. Yet another thing to do in this addictive game.

Not as addictive as minecraft, but not really like minecraft either. What's everyone's thoughts on MC vs Terraria?

I personally have found there isn't really that much to do once you have full molten and a bunch of random EQs. Maybe multiplayer would be slightly more fun, but still...


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 4, 2011)

I love this game. We should have a 24/7 server.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 4, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Ugh. Yet another thing to do in this addictive game.
> 
> Not as addictive as minecraft, but not really like minecraft either. What's everyone's thoughts on MC vs Terraria?
> 
> I personally have found there isn't really that much to do once you have full molten and a bunch of random EQs. Maybe multiplayer would be slightly more fun, but still...


 
You should try PvP.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic, i just bought minecraft and doubt my parents will allow me to buy another game.


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 7, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Fantastic, i just bought minecraft and doubt my parents will allow me to buy another game.


 
Lol. It's not super different from minecraft, but its much better.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2011)

me + someone else, eye of cthulhu in 4.51 seconds.


----------



## Antcuber (Jun 7, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Lol. It's not super different from minecraft, but its much better.


 
Good, yes. Much better, no way.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 7, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> Good, yes. Much better, no way.


 
This. Minecraft, as a game, has lasted a LOT longer than Terraria for me. With Minecraft there's always something more creative that you can do, Terraria just seems a little too "Adventure-focused" to have that same effect, so with a finite amount of items you can get in the game, there's really very little that attracts me to it for now.


----------



## Magix (Jun 7, 2011)

Terraria is short. Once you get all your items, you're done. There's nothing you can do except wait for new updates. You can't make awesome structures. Sure, you can build big houses, but it's always gonna be on a very basic level. Minecraft allows you to always be creative with your buildings, even if you have a bunch of diamonds.

And like captainsparklez I believe said, multiplayer makes terraria a lot funner, but also that much shorter.


----------



## Mason Entrican (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree with Magix. With friends, it took me about 5 - 6 hours to get all the items. It lacks depth, but is very addicting up until the end haha. Minecraft has the extended hook of being so dynamic, there's more to keep you coming back.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can anyone make a server? I can't get one working. Its probaly because i'm mac using windows in a virtual machine.
And multiplayer is awesome!


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think i got a server working. Not sure. Im in a hotel but i managed to portforward 

Here is the ip: 
85.106.65.5
Right now the max amount of players is 15 but i can change that if there will be more people. 
Its a brand new world. Please make a new character 
And have fun!
Lorki


----------



## Muesli (Jul 19, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> I think i got a server working. Not sure. Im in a hotel but i managed to portforward
> 
> Here is the ip:
> 85.106.65.5
> ...


 
Joining.

EDIT

It's just stuck on the connecting screen...


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Joining.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> It's just stuck on the connecting screen...


Hihi sorry. Portforwarding when everything is in turkish is kinda hard. Wendsday next week I will be home and then I'll try again 

Terraria servers are alot harder to make than minecraft servers for some reason


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 29, 2011)

My server is working now!
It is open for all cubers.

IP: 83.163.46.96
Port: 1337

Please start a new character. It is a new world too.
See you on the server 

EDIT: 222 posts FTW!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2011)

help i was just making an obsidian generator help please


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2011)

never mind.


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nobody has joined my server?


----------



## iSpinz (Aug 4, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> Nobody has joined my server?


 
Gift me a copy of Terraria and I'll join it ;D


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 5, 2011)

iSpinz said:


> Gift me a copy of Terraria and I'll join it ;D


 You can buy it for 10€.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 5, 2011)

ur server doesnt connect for me...


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 5, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> ur server doesnt connect for me...


 
Should work now

83.163.46.96
port: 1337


----------



## ianography (Aug 5, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> Should work now
> 
> 83.163.46.96
> port: 1337


 
Port leet?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 5, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> Should work now
> 
> 83.163.46.96
> port: 1337


 
yay its working


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 5, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> yay its working


 
Nice, im going to sleep now but i will join the server tomorrow. 




ianography said:


> Port leet?


 
Dont know what that is... I just saw someone use that number for a port


----------

